# New forums?



## Ithrynluin

It has been noted that it may be a good idea to create sub forums in the Green Dragon forum, for popular topics such as Star Wars, C.S. Lewis, and more. 

Now I would like to find out if members would like to see this happen or not. If they would, which forums do you think should be included (within the confines of films, authors/literature, and music)? Would you first like to have the Green Dragon divided into three categories: Literature, Movies, Music and then further subdivided into specific genres?

Or are you happy with having one big forum with all these topics mixed together?

A big plus of having several sub-forums is that it would probably boost activity. In the case of Lewis and other Tolkien related authors or themes, this would be especially welcome. 

Please let us know which forums you would like to see.


----------



## Maeglin

I like the idea of having 3 sub-forums of Movies, Literature, and Music....but I don't think it needs to be divided any more than that....that would just get messy.


----------



## Ithrynluin

What about topics that get a lot of traffic on their own, such as Star Wars or the Narnia universe, would it not get messy to mix them together with other threads?


----------



## Maeglin

That's true, it probably would get messy like that. So sub-forums for the Narnia (or just Lewis in general) books, Star Wars books, and movies for each as well? That would probably be good, especially with the impending release of the first Chronicles of Narnia movie. 
Or perhaps even just dividing each section into something like Fantasy Literature, Historical, etc. And the same for movies.


----------



## Ithrynluin

With Star Wars and Narnia I think it would be a bit much to put one of each in both literature _and_ movies. Instead, Star Wars would be better fitted in Movies since the majority of people know the movies first and only a relatively smaller fraction of those is familiar with the books; likewise, Lewis would be found under Literature, despite the upcoming enterprise. Or we could just do away with the three main sub-forums, so there'd be no ambiguity regarding books-that-are-also-movies or movies-that-are-also-books.

What do you think?


----------



## e.Blackstar

That sounds like a tremendously cool idea. It should certainly clear out some of the Narnia or Star Wars threads that are floating around...but it might also bring in more people specifically for those forums, which might be a problem.


----------



## YayGollum

I just voted to not divide the thing into subsections, but only because I think that the description should be good enough for anybody to figure out that they could use it for any random bit of entertainment that pops into their brain. If you can't find a good place to discuss your crazy as well as not Tolkien stuff or wish to see what the crazy people here think about your not Tolkien stuff, it is easy to start a thread there. Why complicate things with extra space that will only end up getting barely used? *remembers Planet Coruscant*  

If you really feel like it, you could separate it into some movie and literature sections. I see no good reason to do that, though. 

Anyways, the only good reason that I can see for making extra little sections is that bit about boosting activity. If it is a harmless yet annoying bit of complication for the good of this crazy website thing, then let it be so, I guess.  I agree with separating that The Green Dragon space into genres, in that case.


----------



## Hammersmith

As they're both movies-turned-into-books or books-turned-into-movies, could we not create one subforum in the subject it belongs in and post links to it elsewhere (ie: a Narnia subforum in Literature with a link posted in Movies)?


----------



## Thorondor_

Then again, we could make a sub-forum strictly dedicated to movies-turned-into-books and books-turned-into-movies


----------



## Arvedui

This touches upon matters that have been discussed before concerning The Green Dragon. I think it is a god idea to open that section to other relevant books/authors that the community here would like to discuss, like for instance Narnia and Star Wars, but perhaps also a section for "Hitchhiker" and perhaps Jordan and other writers that people around here like?
I don't know much about other Fantasy-writers, but I have seen that others here have mentioned some of them.


----------



## Hammersmith

Thorondor_ said:


> Then again, we could make a sub-forum strictly dedicated to movies-turned-into-books and books-turned-into-movies


Is that one or two fora? Or maybe a third for books-that-were-published-simultaneously-to-movies-released-with-eerily-similar-plots?

Oh, come on! Lethal Weapon, anyone?


----------



## Ingwë

I think that we must 'split' the Green Dragon. I think that it is stupid to discuss literature, music and movies in one section. 
One sectionm for literature, one for movies and one for music. And common forum - the Real Green Dragon


----------



## Walter

Ithrynluin said:


> Please let us know which forums you would like to see.


Food/Cooking
Wine
Espresso/Home-Roasting
Biking
Scuba
Swimming
Badminton


----------



## Arthur_Vandelay

Ithrynluin said:


> It has been noted that it may be a good idea to create sub forums in the Green Dragon forum, for popular topics such as Star Wars, C.S. Lewis, and more.
> 
> Now I would like to find out if members would like to see this happen or not. If they would, which forums do you think should be included (within the confines of films, authors/literature, and music)? Would you first like to have the Green Dragon divided into three categories: Literature, Movies, Music and then further subdivided into specific genres?
> 
> Or are you happy with having one big forum with all these topics mixed together?
> 
> A big plus of having several sub-forums is that it would probably boost activity. In the case of Lewis and other Tolkien related authors or themes, this would be especially welcome.
> 
> Please let us know which forums you would like to see.




Which forums would _I_ like to see? Seinfeld, of course. And perhaps BBC's The Office. But I doubt there would be many takers for either of those suggestions round these 'ere parts. So we need to figure out a method of deciding which sub-forums will be included: perhaps a list of ten or so of the most popular suggestions as a poll topic. I'd be very happy to participate in a Star Wars forum.


----------



## Ithrynluin

Well, when it comes to opening new sub-forums, I think we should stick with topics somewhat akin to Tolkien for now, and perhaps also those in which members have expressed interest in the past. 

Unless Walt knows of a passage showing the Fellowship playing badminton or making mochas to accompany their lembas snacks.  

In my opinion, Star Wars, C.S. Lewis, J.K. Rowling and Douglas Adams qualify as such for now, though Elhendi also mentions Jordan but I am not sure how much interest there is for his works.

Perhaps after we've established these, we can move on to those topics which have no relation to Tolkien, but are substantially discussed by the membership. Keep your suggestions pouring in.


----------



## Arthur_Vandelay

Ithrynluin said:


> Well, when it comes to opening new sub-forums, I think we should stick with topics somewhat akin to Tolkien for now, and perhaps also those in which members have expressed interest in the past.
> 
> Unless Walt knows of a passage showing the Fellowship playing badminton or making mochas to accompany their lembas snacks.
> 
> In my opinion, Star Wars, C.S. Lewis, J.K. Rowling and Douglas Adams qualify as such for now, though Elhendi also mentions Jordan but I am not sure how much interest there is for his works.
> 
> Perhaps after we've established these, we can move on to those topics which have no relation to Tolkien, but are substantially discussed by the membership. Keep your suggestions pouring in.



"Canonical" fantasy writers would be more appropriate, granted--I would add Feist to the list.


----------



## Arvedui

I mentioned Jordan because he is the only one I have heard about.
Even if there were new forums added or made-up or whatever, I wouldn't frequent it much. My interest is primarily in the world of Tolkien, with a slight touch of Adams. 

Oh, Ithy, check your spelling: It is spelled with "É," not "E". This is the second time I catch you at that.


----------



## Walter

Ithrynluin said:


> Unless Walt knows of a passage showing the Fellowship playing badminton or making mochas to accompany their lembas snacks.


There you go:



> Some called for ale, and some for porter, and one for coffee, and all of them for cakes; so the hobbit was kept very busy for a while.
> 
> _The Hobbit_ - "An Unexpected Party"





Now that the food and beverage issues are settled I'll see if I can come up with something regarding sports... 


_Ho! Ho! Ho! to the bottle I go
To heal my heart and drown my woe.
Rain may fall and wind may blow,
And many miles be still to go,
But under a tall tree I will lie,
And let the clouds go sailing by_
Pippin & Sam​


----------



## Ithrynluin

Élhendi said:


> My interest is primarily in the world of Tolkien, with a slight touch of Adams.



As is mine, with a slight touch of Lucas.



Élhendi said:


> Oh, Ithy, check your spelling: It is spelled with "É," not "E". This is the second time I catch you at that.



I'm lazy. So sue me!  

Walter, you got me convinced.  But do you mean to imply with that bit of poetry that drinking is a sport? Not that I necessarily disagree.


----------



## Walter

Ithrynluin said:


> But do you mean to imply with that bit of poetry that drinking is a sport? Not that I necessarily disagree.


Uhmm .... ermm ... The Pippin & Sam quote ought to have belonged to the "food & beverages" part of my post...  

But giving it a second thought ... it might be considered a sport too 

Those king-size beer mugs can be quite heavy....


----------



## Ithrynluin

Alright, I've created four sub-forums in 'the Green Dragon'. 

Personally, I would like to see a Philip Pullman section as well, since I was enamoured of the _His Dark Materials_ trilogy. Stephen King and Dean Koontz are also favourites of mine, but I don't know how read they are by the membership of TTF. 

Anyhow, we'll see how the four newly created sub-forums work out, and then we can proceed from there.


----------



## Aulë

I know!

We could have "Religion" and "Politics" sections!!! Wow - yeah! And perhaps we could form guilds and have seperate "Guild" sections, where we will be able to challenge each other to debates and stuff!


----------



## Ithrynluin

Seems like you got caught in a time vortex there little fella.


----------



## Aulë

I know what's going to happen here.

All the discussion in the JK Rowling and CS Lewis Fora are going to get aggressive! People will take things over the top, and start insulting each other about the talents of each author. It will be Harry vs. Frodo. The Harry worshippers will rebel as they are outnumbered. Moderators will give warnings to no avail. So the membership will come up with a plan to combat these problems. A sub committee of elected members will be chosen to try and quell the arguements. It will fail dismalling. After a few dozen blow-ups in Entmoot threads, a few senior members will leave and Webmaster will step in, banning all talk of Rowling and Lewis in the forum. After the Rowling and Lewis fans complain and threaten to leave TTF, WM will compensate by starting a Lewis & Rowling forum for the renegades to post in for a few months before they get sick of it and return to TTF.

Then after about a year, a young Moderator will decide to create some new and innovative fora to keep TTF alive...


----------



## Maeglin

hmmm.....sounds strangely familiar, and you should just stop being so darn positive!


----------



## Arthur_Vandelay

Aulë said:


> I know what's going to happen here.
> 
> All the discussion in the JK Rowling and CS Lewis Fora are going to get aggressive! People will take things over the top, and start insulting each other about the talents of each author. It will be Harry vs. Frodo. The Harry worshippers will rebel as they are outnumbered. Moderators will give warnings to no avail. So the membership will come up with a plan to combat these problems. A sub committee of elected members will be chosen to try and quell the arguements. It will fail dismalling. After a few dozen blow-ups in Entmoot threads, a few senior members will leave and Webmaster will step in, banning all talk of Rowling and Lewis in the forum. After the Rowling and Lewis fans complain and threaten to leave TTF, WM will compensate by starting a Lewis & Rowling forum for the renegades to post in for a few months before they get sick of it and return to TTF.
> 
> Then after about a year, a young Moderator will decide to create some new and innovative fora to keep TTF alive...




Occasionally a Rowling or Lewis fan will poke his or her head into TTF to inform members of technical problems at the Rowling/Lewis site.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

Ithrynluin said:


> ...A big plus of having several sub-forums is that it would probably boost activity. In the case of Lewis and other Tolkien related authors or themes, this would be especially welcome.
> 
> Please let us know which forums you would like to see.



I agree: subfora would make things more convenient and accessible.

Barley


----------



## Arvedui

Aulë said:


> I know what's going to happen here.
> 
> All the discussion in the JK Rowling and CS Lewis Fora are going to get aggressive! People will take things over the top, and start insulting each other about the talents of each author. It will be Harry vs. Frodo. The Harry worshippers will rebel as they are outnumbered. Moderators will give warnings to no avail. So the membership will come up with a plan to combat these problems. A sub committee of elected members will be chosen to try and quell the arguements. It will fail dismalling. After a few dozen blow-ups in Entmoot threads, a few senior members will leave and Webmaster will step in, banning all talk of Rowling and Lewis in the forum. After the Rowling and Lewis fans complain and threaten to leave TTF, WM will compensate by starting a Lewis & Rowling forum for the renegades to post in for a few months before they get sick of it and return to TTF.
> 
> Then after about a year, a young Moderator will decide to create some new and innovative fora to keep TTF alive...


 
Good one, Oily.


----------



## Ingwë

I want to ask you something...
We made 4 sub-fora of the Green Dragon: Douglas Adams, C. S. Lewis, J. K. Rowling, Star Wars. That is literature and movies. Well, it is good to have such fora, don't you think that it will be better to make sub-fora Books, Movies and Music and then to make these C. S. Lewis, etc. fora child of books, Star Wars child of Movies... It will be more difficult to find the fora about these authors but the Green Dragon will be in good order, just like the archives


----------



## Ithrynluin

I decided against that for the very reason that many of the sub-fora (both potential and extant) would overlap, reaching into the fields of literature as well as film, which in turn would make the placing of one author or theme in a specific forum ambiguous. It's nothing finite, but let's just give it a shot and see how it works out.


----------

